# SuSE Linux entfernen und Windows 98 installieren



## Eichhornleib (16. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich auf Windows 98 umstellen.
 Also:
 - SuSE Linux 9.0 Deinstalieren
 und
 - Windows 98 Instalieren
 und automatisch:
 - Partionierung von Linux löschen und eine für Windows anlegen

 Grund:
 meine eingebaute Soundkarte im Notebook funktionieren nicht bei SuSE. Hatte vorher NT da habe die funktioniert. Treiber gibt es für die Soundkarte nicht. Und ebenfalls mein USB Stick und SuSE ist sehr langsam.

 Walso was muss ich machen?
 Freue mich über jeden antwort.
 Auch wenn sie Falsch ist!


----------



## Holger_S (16. Januar 2005)

*Re: Bye bye Suse Linux 9.0! Hello Windows! How?*



> Walso was muss ich machen?


   --> Um was zu tun? 

 Windows zu installieren oder Soundkarte?

 Zum Windows installieren gebe ich dir keine Hilfe, das verbietet mir meine Grundeinstellung zu dem Betriebssystem, zu deiner Soundkarte empfehle ich dir, mal eine neuere Distribution zu benutzen, zb. SuSE 9.2 (gibts mittlerweile gratis zum Download) oder Ubuntu 
   Oder probiers mal mit einer LiveCD zb. Knoppix 3.7

 Seit Version 9.0 der SuSE Distri hat sich viel im Bereich mobility getan, also nicht verzagen, werd blos nicht zum Windows User!


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Januar 2005)

*Re: Bye bye Suse Linux 9.0! Hello Windows! How?*

Bist du sicher, dass für deine Soundkarte keine Treiber verfügbar sind?
Aber deine Entscheidung scheint doch wohl richtig zu sein, da du wohl nicht daran interessiert bist etwas Zeit in dein System zu investieren. 

Also, ich weiß ja nicht, aber eigentlich musst du nur von der Windows98 CD booten und die Installation durchgehen - Windows frägt dich automatisch ob es denn den vollen Festplattenspeicher nutzen soll, da es wohl keine FAT-Partition finden kann und schreibt auch den MBR neu.

So schwer ist das eigentlich nicht.   

btw: Wir befinden uns immer noch in einem deutschen Forum.  ;-]


----------



## Eichhornleib (17. Januar 2005)

Treiber gibt es nicht.
 Und 98 CD boooootet nicht
 nur die CD von XP. Und XP immer einen Fehler an. Mein bekannter sollte mir in den nächsen Tagen mal NT brennen. (Lizenz haqbe ich  )
 Mal schaun was dann passiert.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Januar 2005)

Eichhornleib hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Treiber gibt es nicht.
> Und 98 CD boooootet nicht
> nur die CD von XP. Und XP immer einen Fehler an. Mein bekannter sollte mir in den nächsen Tagen mal NT brennen. (Lizenz haqbe ich  )
> Mal schaun was dann passiert.




Dann sach halt was für eine Soundkarte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Was ist denn das genau fuer eine Soundkarte?
Und wo hast Du nach Treibern geguckt? Beim Hersteller auf der Website?


----------



## Eichhornleib (17. Januar 2005)

Was für eine Soundkarte weiß ich nicht aber wenn ich nach dem Notebook geuscht habe kamen zwar andere Treiber, DSL etc, aber nichts mit Sound.
 Ja ich habe bei dem Herstelle geguckt.
 Mein Notebook ist ein IBM 700.
 Versions Nummer:
 2645810


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass man fuer Linux im Internet in der Regel keine Treiber findet.
Die sind halt im Kernel drin.
Daher waere der Output von lspci ganz praktisch, weil dieses Programm Dir in der Regel den Chip nennt. Und danach kann man dann in der Kernel-config suchen.


----------



## Eichhornleib (17. Januar 2005)

Übrigens der Kernel snd-cs4236 mit den Treiber fehlt.
 Nach instalieren  nicht (Kernel nach instalieren) funktioniert nicht [wirklich nicht]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Da komm ich grad nicht ganz mit.
Also ich denke mal, dass Du meinst, dass bei Deiner Suse? (war doch Suse oder, will jetzt nicht scrollen) das Modul nicht dabei ist.
Was aber nicht heisst, dass es nicht beim Kernel dabei ist.
Okay, hab jetzt doch gescrollt.
Ich weiss nicht inwiefern die Suse es unterstuetzt den mitgelieferten Kernel per RPM oder sowas auszutauschen.

Hab grad mal in der Kernel-config rumgeschnuppert, und wie es aussieht sollte die Karte ueber OSS (nicht Alsa) mit dem Treiber fuer die 4232 laufen. Laut Doku ist der fuer 423x-Karten. Also alles was mit 423 anfaengt.


----------

